# Weston PD



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone heard when Weston is going to conduct an entrance exam?


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Their last test was in 2002 if I remember correctly. I know they hired one from that list.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Might be awhile... they had 4 or 5 part-timers and about a year ago promoted them ALL to Full-time status...


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

If I remember correctly, in the past they have thier test with Lincoln P.D. :HS:


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Just saw weston and lincoln are having a combined exam. I don't recall the datre, but it was posted on LEAPS


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

its on weston's website, you can download the application or go by the station and pick it up. I'll see the 1,348 of you there. inch:


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Two questions for you guys.

1) what is the weston pd website?

2) I may be the only person in the world that doesn't know this, but what is the thing about "Free NP"?

Thanks guys


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

tacmedic @ Tue 21 Sep said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 2) I may be the only person in the world that doesn't know this, but what is the thing about "Free NP"?


It's just like the all so famous "WOW", it's a Hillman in the morning on AAF reference.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I worked a detail with a Lincoln guy last week. He said that all the FT officers were hired from PT list. I don't think they hire FT off the list unless academy trained, etc.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

tacmedic @ Tue Sep 21 said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) what is the weston pd website?
> 
> ...


I was wondering about the Free NP thing myself.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

exam wasn't too bad....a lot of people I thought.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Spelling and grammar, not exactly my strong points. On the up side only 4 weeks to get the results.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

COLE @ Mon Oct 25 said:


> Spelling and grammar, not exactly my strong points. *One* the up side only 4 weeks to get the results.


I can see that...

"On"

How many folks would you guess were there?


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Exactly. Guess I should be more careful when writing these posts half asleep in the middle of the night.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Anyone get results back yet?


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

http://www.westonpolice.org/

They just had a test in early October. I was there..Mostly math and comprehension. There were about 300+ people there and It was for both Weston and Lincoln PD. They have a lot of people ret. and this is the "making the list" process. My buddy is a FT PO there and he loves it. Great pay and Bennies. It's a very wealthy town.

I have NOT gotten my test results back yet.... Anyone else get theirs??


----------

